# Current USA Satellite Plus PRO LED Light vs it's predecessor



## Cowmonk (Jan 4, 2016)

I have a 30 gallon set up. I'm really just looking for a really nice light that comes with a timer as well as providing low-medium light.
I was looking at this brand for a while now and I've never used it before. Has anyone had experience with them? Is the +PRO worth getting over it's predecessors?

(I'm located in Canada so getting good lights is a little more difficult :| ) 

_Links:__

https://www.amazon.ca/Current-USA-S...8&qid=1487090515&sr=1-16&keywords=current+USA

https://www.amazon.ca/Current-USA-S...F8&qid=1487090515&sr=1-3&keywords=current+USA

https://www.amazon.ca/Current-24-36...F8&qid=1487090515&sr=1-7&keywords=current+USA_


----------



## Jalseng (Dec 30, 2016)

How tall is you tank? 13 inch of 17 inch? It's more of medium to high depending on the amount of depth to top of substrate. I love mines, adjustable timer, ramp up and down in 15 min from dark to light. You can also dimm it down which is what I did on my 40 breeder.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

You'll notice one thing about this. As you go down your list, each fixture costs more money. As you get into the PRO+ it generally can put out more light and lets you do more with the settings, and has some more "tricks" it can do.

Ask yourself what you want out of the lighting and how much are you willing to spend. I have two PRO+ lights on my 90 gal planted tank and like them a lot. Others would consider this to be spending way to much money for what I'm getting. (Note - to those people I say "Don't ever ask me what I spent on lighting for my reef system" (Grin))

I don't think you can go too far wrong with any of the choices. One nice thing about lighting is that it's usually easy to add additional fixtures if needed. However, if the price of the PRO+ doesn't bother you, it is a good light.

I will further add that there are a lot of good lighting fixtures out there and many will work fine. Also, you get what you pay for, so shop carefully.


----------



## s3nescence (Mar 8, 2014)

Cowmonk said:


> I have a 30 gallon set up. I'm really just looking for a really nice light that comes with a timer as well as providing low-medium light.
> I was looking at this brand for a while now and I've never used it before. Has anyone had experience with them? Is the +PRO worth getting over it's predecessors?
> 
> (I'm located in Canada so getting good lights is a little more difficult :| )
> ...


On my 26 Bowfront, I had the 24 inch Satallite Pro. I pretty much set it and forget it. From time to time, I would mess with the settings. But the cool thing about it is watching the lights dim close to bedtime.

But I recently sold the Bowfront and scored a 75 from Petco's dollar per gallon. I haven't posted it yet, but I am looking to sell it if your interested.


----------

